
Why Google Plus won’t hurt Facebook, but Skype will hate it - davewiner
http://gigaom.com/2011/06/28/why-google-plus-wont-hurt-facebook-but-skype-will-hate-it/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29
======
nollidge
> _One of the reasons why I think Facebook is safe is because it cannot be
> beaten with this unified strategy. Theoretically speaking, the only way to
> beat Facebook is through a thousand cuts._

That's not a reason, that's just an assertion backed up with an assertion.

> _I don’t feel quite compelled to switch from Facebook or Twitter to Google_

Well, neither do I, but I'm sure as shit going to try it, and make my friends
try it too - and then I'll make an _informed_ decision. And anyway, there's
not necessarily any reason I'll need to _stop_ using FB or Twitter - maybe
I'll use all three, which would still be a win for Google.

~~~
whatever_dude
I don't think people need to _switch_ anything, and that's the genius of it.
Pretty sure everyone "will be" on Google+ want it or not.

~~~
icebraining
Well, so was every Gmail user on Buzz, but it didn't exactly made it a
success.

------
ojosilva
Huddle? Sparks? Hangout? Such flamboyant names!

Don't they realize their greatest hits have always been dull names: Google
Mail, Google Chat, Google Apps, Google Search. OTOH their failures were just
as flamboyant: Buzz, Wave, Knol... Is that the work of some expensive branding
consultants?

But I hope Google+ catches on. FB needs some competitive pressure to start
getting their act straight.

~~~
threepointone
"Google" itself is(was?) rather unconventional.

------
zeemonkee
The "Keep me posted" link on their home page returns a 404:

<https://www.google.com/intl/en-GB/+/learnmore/notifyme.html>

A bit strange to see a rookie mistake like that from Google, given the fanfare
over this thing.

I have a bad feeling this is going to be like Wave - those people who do get
invites have nobody to talk to so by the time everyone else gets invited the
interest has peaked.

I really hope not, though. Facebook seriously need competition.

~~~
watty
Worked for me earlier and works for me now. Either it was down temporarily or
you've got something else going on.

------
brudgers
> _"I personally think Skype Video can easily be brought to its knees by
> Google Plus’ Hangout."_

That's not much of a reason.

~~~
gilgad13
Not to mention that Skype has a lot of business users. I don't see them
migrating to a social network.

~~~
ebiester
Why not?

Step 1: G+ is integrated into Google Apps for Business. Every business account
is tied to a G+ account.

Step 2: Departments use it for communication. The CEO uses it for top-down
communication. It's no more or no less secure than email as it is, but it
gives a better way to manage what was once email groups.

Step 3: Instead of maintaining a Skype address book and an email address book,
it's all bundled into one. Conference calls are simple to manage, and how far
away is screen sharing and presentation features?

G+ could, if Google were inclined, become a Skype killer, and a Lotus Notes
killer, and finally become an Outlook killer.

Now, I'm not saying that Google has the vision, or that Google has it in their
DNA, but it is possible.

------
pessimist
Facebook will integrate Group Video Chat from Skype in a few weeks - bet on
it.

------
jsavimbi
Google would be better off targeting linkedin. I'm not even remotely enthused
with what I've seen of this plus thing.

